# Sharpening your tools



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Today I sharpened my hoe, shovel, cultivator, etc. We used to sharpen them a couple of times a year when I was growing up.

Anyone else here sharpen their tools?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't but should...in fact you've inspired me to get that done. Thanks.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

What do you use to sharpen them with, a bench grinder or hand held?

Any one use a dremel for this?


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

wish2fish said:


> What do you use to sharpen them with, a bench grinder or hand held?
> 
> Any one use a dremel for this?


Just a file...

http://www.ehow.com/how_13267_sharpen-shovel.html

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Do-It-Yourself/1987-11-01/Tool-Sharpening-Basics.aspx


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yep, big flat file and a vice

fairly steep angle


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I sharpen my tools sometime 4 or 5 times while using them. My turning tools that is.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

A Belt sander with 60 grit sandpaper works great for sharpening hoes, shovels, machetes. Mine has a button for locking the "on" switch, I then mount the sander in a vice and use it similar to a bench grinder. 

Makes for quick work sharpening tools so I touch up when needed. A sharp shovel makes for easier digging.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> A Belt sander with 60 grit sandpaper works great for sharpening hoes, shovels, machetes. Mine has a button for locking the "on" switch, I then mount the sander in a vice and use it similar to a bench grinder.
> 
> Makes for quick work sharpening tools so I touch up when needed. A sharp shovel makes for easier digging.


I hadn't thought of the belt sander idea. I'm going to try that. Thanks agmio...


----------



## Larry Pure (May 18, 2006)

I use the 90 degree mini grinder, works faster than working a hoe handle around the big grinder.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

I sharpen all of mine with a file. And every time I do it, I remember back to when I had to chop cotton and give thanks that I don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I have a dremel with the lawnmower blade sharpening attachment. I might try it on the shovel and hoe later today. I have a ton of work to do out there.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I use a hand file to sharpen my garden tools and mower blade.


----------

